# Huanyang VFD



## naijin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi, I have a huanyang 2.2kw vfd, so fa  have set the parameters according to information I found on the web, and the a very hard t follow manual, but I have a problem, when I press the run button all I get on the display is F0000 flashing, can some one please explain to me step by step how to operate this vfd?

Thanking  in anticipation
Nick


----------



## Kennyd (Jan 30, 2013)

I am on limeted access right now, but if you could provide more info and/or pictures of how your setup is wired it would help us help you.


----------



## Kennyd (Jan 30, 2013)

I just looked through the manual: http://www.etech.net.au/Huanyang/Huanyang_English_Manual-c.pdf


I did not see any "F" codes so we will need more intel to help.  Boy these CHICOM VFD's are great eh?


----------



## JT. (Jan 31, 2013)

naijin said:


> Hi, I have a huanyang 2.2kw vfd, so fa  have set the parameters according to information I found on the web, and the a very hard t follow manual, but I have a problem, when I press the run button all I get on the display is F0000 flashing, can some one please explain to me step by step how to operate this vfd?
> 
> Thanking  in anticipation
> Nick



got one also and F00000 is the actual frec the motor  is running in 
so the 00000 means  O HZ 

if you pres the start button you must at least hear the relais from the vfd  closing 
if not your command setting pd 001 and pd 002 are set to  0
check also the rest of the factory settings some of mine where off


----------



## naijin (Jan 31, 2013)

JT. said:


> got one also and F00000 is the actual frec the motor  is running in
> so the 00000 means  O HZ
> 
> if you pres the start button you must at least hear the relais from the vfd  closing
> ...



Thanks for the info, I have changed the setting in pd001 from 1 to 0 and a bloody miracle..... it's working like a charm!!!!!

Thanks to every one again)


----------

